# Way OT......Prayers Needed



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey guys.......I had an awful day and could use some prayers/pixie dust/ good thoughts etc............my alternator on my '99 Mustang is most likely going out [$350] and then at the gas station tonight I realized I have a huge gouge taken out of my front tire [not flat but not drive-able on freeway] and upon further inspection my DH declared I need 4 new tires [$500].

DH and I are not anywhere close to having these kind of funds readily available........as my work hours are getting cut soon and we're already budgeting for that.......prayers needed if you can spare some


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

that totally sucks. I had to buy all new tires just before Christmas a couple of years ago. Talk about a poor Christmas gift .  anyhoo, check costco's prices, also some places have used tires that are decent and may help you to maybe save up for more later. 

also check with a tire shop, you may only need to replace the back ones and move them up to the front, or vise virsa.

Theresam


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I will pray for you.
God Bless.


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I have just added you to my prayer list, I am sure others will do so also. With some prayers and maybe some luck too, maybe it won't be as bad as you are anticipating.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

(((hugs)))


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Prayers and good thoughts winging their way (with pixie dust sprinkled in).  God Bless!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Group hugs.







Look into the used tires and rotation. Good luck and will be thinking of you.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Sent a little prayer up for you.  Sometimes an Angel touches our lives when we least expect it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh man -- am sorry to hear about your troubles.  You are in my prayers.  Am thinking of you.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I will pray for you.  Here have some pixie dust too * * * * * *


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

Prayers coming your way!
I know the feeling well. My hours at work got cut too by 40. I was laid off 1 1/2 weeks ago. So I know all about what you are going through right now. Hang in there! The only way to go is up!

ferret


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Good thoughts going out to you!  Your story sounds like my experience last week: went for an oil change, discovered I needed four new tires and one of the wheel bearings needed replacing.  Thought I was spending $19.95 and now I have a bill for almost $1,000.  Yowch.

Hang in there and remember you've got friends out here!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sending hugs and thoughts your way.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sending good thoughts your way *


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm in with the prayers.....I needed new tires recently and wound up going to Sams.  Not bad pricing and they had a thing going on where if you used their credit line, you could get 0% interest for 12 months.  So as long as you pay it off within the 12 months, you are good to go with 0% interest.  We have almost got them paid off now!

You will figure it out....{{{{{{{{Pom}}}}}}}}


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Managed to just see this -- sending prayers!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Good luck and best wishes coming your way!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Just saw this.  I am thinking of you.  I hope everything went all right with the repairs.  I have a 99 Mustang, too, and I just love that car.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OP here! thank you all for your thoughts/prayers! The repairs came to about $900 when all was said and done......my CC company really likes me right now......Oh well it shall be paid off in a few months! Thanks for again! I appreciate it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Elaina,

Tons of positive energy going your way!!!!  You have a great positive outlook!

Betsy


----------



## tylerdurden51 (Apr 4, 2009)

sending prayers


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Just now seeing this, Pom... glad things worked out for you and praying you will be able to get that CC bill paid off soon.


----------

